# Microrasbora erythromicron



## C_perugiae (Feb 26, 2004)

Any idea where I can get some of these dudes? Had a few a while back (were breeding, even) but some unfortunate circumstances led to the entire schools' demise.  

I'm trying desperately to get more of these, now that the tank is once again populated and doing well. Let me know if any of you guys know of a place I could get them...

Thanks,
Sarah


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

send mark an email: [email protected] and ask to join his mailing list. He gets this fish every now and then.

David


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I was going to suggest Mark too. 
He has a great availability list that is sometimes way too tempting....


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

TonyOrsoUSA

Visited Tony's fishroom about a week ago. Talking about exotic stuff !

He had those hundreds of Microrasbora erythromicron in couple tanks.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello Jay
Do you have any other way for us to contact Tony Orso?
I tried www.tonyorsousa.com and it doesn't seem to be right.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Sarah, I just found an auction by Tony Orso on Aquabid. (for a different type of fish). Anyways, I e-mailed him about Microrasbora erythromicron and hopefully he will respond. I'll keep you informed...I'm looking for a dozen myself.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, Tony has some really nice stock too.
He admits that he's terrible about keeping his web site updated, though.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Jan you're right...I just noticed the "under construction".


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Roy Deki said:


> Jan you're right...I just noticed the "under construction".


I would be interested in them as well


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Sarah, Pedro,
Tony Orso does have them...he said $2.95 per fish and will guarantee live arrival with overnight delivery only, but does offer 2 day delivery at own risk.

Here is his email address:
[email protected]


----------



## C_perugiae (Feb 26, 2004)

Awesome... thanks, guys. Quicker hookup than I anticipated. Unfortunately, I may have to wait a week until student loan money comes in. It'll give me some time to whip up a QT tank, anyway. I appreciate your time.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

what does this fish look like?


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Jersey check out this link:

http://websearch.cs.com/cs/boomfram...emove_url=http://www.adh.sakura.ne.jp/me.html


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Roy Deki said:


> Jersey check out this link:
> 
> http://websearch.cs.com/cs/boomfram...emove_url=http://www.adh.sakura.ne.jp/me.html


Wow, they look nice. Are they livebearers? How large do they get? Sorry, I can't read Chinese from that website.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I can't either, although that's Japanese. I beleive they only get abot 3/4" in length. They are not live bearers, they are a dwarf Rasbora.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Roy Deki said:


> I can't either, although that's Japanese. I beleive they only get abot 3/4" in length. They are not live bearers, they are a dwarf Rasbora.


Thanks for the help Roy. They look like very interesting fish.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

What about here?


----------

